# how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ?



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? 
i tryed to remove the panels and couldnt. 
im lost and looked everywhere for info. 
thanks


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (jason bouchard)*

really ? no one has any idea ?


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (jason bouchard)*

A really big crowbar.....







jk
I looked around for ya and could only find a write up for the roadster. I would like to know as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (Corradokid135)*

I have a roadster as well so cannot say for sure but I was under the impression the speaker panels just pry/pop off then make access to the speaker and speaker screws.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

You have to remove the rear seat bolts/pins that stick out from the rear side panels...
THen pull up the rear seat cusion...It just clips to the cars floorpan
Then its just a case of gently prying off the panels...they are held in with spring clips and hold quite strong...
Once the panels are out of the way...(they will remain in the car if you dont unbolt the seatbelts...for a speaker change its not worth the effort) you will then have access to the speakers and CD changer...a simple philips screwdriver and your done...reinstall is a reversal of above.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_You have to remove the rear seat bolts/pins that stick out from the rear side panels...
THen pull up the rear seat cusion...It just clips to the cars floorpan
Then its just a case of gently prying off the panels...they are held in with spring clips and hold quite strong...
Once the panels are out of the way...(they will remain in the car if you dont unbolt the seatbelts...for a speaker change its not worth the effort) you will then have access to the speakers and CD changer...a simple philips screwdriver and your done...reinstall is a reversal of above.

thanks ya i tryed to pry them without the seats out and almost cracked the speaker cover : ( its not easy just to replace the rear subs/bass speakers rite now


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

Doh. You need a Bentley.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Doh. You need a Bentley.










im not paying that much rite now . . . i'll keep looking for someone who has a .PDF or other download of it. times are hard haha


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (jason bouchard)*

Here's how to do it:
http://www.kodify.com/audiTT/changer/


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (nycevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycevw* »_Here's how to do it:
http://www.kodify.com/audiTT/changer/

yes! thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (Corradokid135)*

thank god i found this i was gonna try the crowbar







idea tomorrow, i have some speakers sitting in the trunk for like 2 months now i can finally put them in


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: how to remove rear speakers in a coupe ? (h8Tr_)*

Thats also handy if you're looking for a place for a LW battery. Thanks for the link!


----------

